
Gary Taubes responds to the AHA presidential advisory on dietary fats - onuralp
http://www.cardiobrief.org/2017/06/16/guest-post-vegetable-oils-francis-bacon-bing-crosby-and-the-american-heart-association/#comments
======
Danihan
TL;DR

The AHA cherry-picked four poorly-conducted studies from the sixties to make
their sweeping recommendation that PUFAs are substantially heart-healthier to
eat versus saturated fats. Taubes goes into detail about some major biases
within these four studies.

------
Scaevolus
The link should be fixed to not point at #comments.

------
arvinsim
The "Fathead" movie was an informative albeit corny movie that mentioned Gary
Taubes findings.

------
projectorlochsa
An average US citizen eats about 3500kcal daily. Half of those calories are
from fatty animal foods, half are from refined sugar.

Why is everyone demonizing fatty foods, or sugar, when that 3500 number is
screaming at us from afar?!

US citizens eat way to much and move way too little. The side effect is
diabetes T2, heart attacks and all sorts of issues.

US citizens also do not know how to eat, their capitalism has failed them, the
whole food business is subsidized insanely. So they are "forced" to buy highly
caloric foods that kills them (because that food is cheap), and foods with
high nutrient to calories ratio are too expensive. Sodie pops and milk cheaper
than water, meat cheaper than vegetables, insane.

~~~
astrange
You can't be forced to eat too much just because food is too cheap. Get some
smaller plates.

(Milk is cheaper than water?)

~~~
nategri
A lot of this cheap stuff is high-margin "weaponized food" that's had
thousands of man-hours thrown at it to make it addictive. Capitalism is
optimizing for the wrong parameter, just like it does in just about every
other situation related to human health.

~~~
pkaye
These "weaponized food" exist and there is no turning back because people like
them. McDonalds sells apple slices and french fries but I bet a vast majority
of people choose french fries. But if people took things is moderation it
would be much better. Maybe take a small serving of french fries and a glass
of water with your burger.

~~~
AstralStorm
And the funny thing is, their apple slice are likely even less healthy than
the fries.

~~~
botexpert
Yes, because foods can easily be ranked by their scientifically measured
healthiness.

The only fruit I eat is strawberries because they are the healthiest.

~~~
Danihan
Ur so dumb geez, you obviously should eat only kale.

